# Tska



## johnbonce (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi, 
anyone know what's happened to TSKA website?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Didnt he get closed down for breach of there own rules.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Gone long time ago


----------



## johnbonce (Nov 22, 2011)

oh well that answers my question lol, thanks for replying


----------



## exoticGaz (Feb 27, 2013)

Was this site a brokers site that started around the late 90s ?


----------

